# SIT Proflame Won't light during power outage



## hankenj (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello,
Any help with this issue is greatly appreciated.  We have a Napoleon gas fireplace with a remote control.  On Saturday the power was out and decided to try the fireplace to keep warm.  To our surprise the fireplace would not light.  Did some poking around (replaced batteries etc) and could not solve.  Luckily the power was only out a couple hours, but would like to solve before the next one.

The receiver is a Napoleon F45 and uses 4 AA batteries.  The receiver only has 2 wires which never seem to have the 6V regardless of what position the switch is in (Off/Remote/On).  Through tracing the 2 wires connect to the "Command" Section of the connector.   When the unit has power through the AC adapter the 7V comes into the power section of the connector on the red/black.   Obviously this isn't there when power is out, so I guess I don't understand how the system works and what is missing to make it work during power outages.  Again, any help is appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 26, 2021)

Fireplace model?


----------



## hankenj (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks!  It’s an Ascent GX36


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 26, 2021)

So on some fireplaces the remote receiver box doubles as the battery backup to energize the control module and valve. Is it possible yours has a separate battery back up box? And the batteries in the receiver strictly power the receiver? The diagram leads me to believe so. Can you post a pic of what you've got in the valve compartment.


----------



## hankenj (Jan 26, 2021)

Wow, yes I feel dumb!  After digging All the way in the back of the fireplace I found a 2nd battery box and sure enough it takes 4 AA batteries.  Turned off the AC power and checked with batteries and voila I have heat in a power out scenario.  Thanks a million!


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 26, 2021)

hankenj said:


> Wow, yes I feel dumb!  After digging All the way in the back of the fireplace I found a 2nd battery box and sure enough it takes 4 AA batteries.  Turned off the AC power and checked with batteries and voila I have heat in a power out scenario.  Thanks a million!


Your welcome. I recommend leaving that battery tray empty until you have an outage. That way you won't be disappointed with dead and leaking batteries when you need them.  If you have longer outages than 3 days or so I'd have at least 2 sets of batteries on hand.


----------



## Rsmor (Apr 28, 2022)

Millbilly said:


> Your welcome. I recommend leaving that battery tray empty until you have an outage. That way you won't be disappointed with dead and leaking batteries when you need them.  If you have longer outages than 3 days or so I'd have at least 2 sets of batteries on hand.


Thanks for mentioning that!    I was wondering if I could stop those batteries from draining if I leave it in CPI.....continuous pilot? Seems they drain away in either Intermittent or Continous?  (battery holder in very awkward place to reach).

Rsmor


----------

